# Chilean rose owners please read: how to really take care of your G. rosea.



## Zoltan (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread is replacing the old one, as that is not the latest version.

You can find detailed care information for _Grammostola rosea_ at Stanley A. Schultz's webpage: http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

Reactions: Like 16 | Informative 5 | Helpful 2


----------

